# Marineland, the saddest place in Ontario



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

On Saturday, I went with my wife and daughter to Marineland. This was my very first time going there and was quite interested in seeing the place as a lot of people seem to enjoy the place. The last time my wife went was a long time ago when she was still quite young so she didn't remember much about the place.

When we got there just after 10am, the place was already quite busy and the parking lot was almost full. The first place we decided to go to was the "Aquarium" since this was right by the entrance. When you walk in, you see the big tank where the Walruses are swimming around. The tank seems to be quite small for 3 large animals. As you keep walking, they have several tanks with various fishes. One tank was full of malawi cichlids which was ok. The tanks were rather cloudy and not that clear. I've seen better tanks at Pet Smart. However, there was a big separation to get to the other side. As we walked on, I see that the first tank on the other side was filled with larger Koi fishes. However, upon closer inspection, I noticed that most of the Koi had lost their scale and this looked rather disturbing. Then I noticed something even more disturbing, quite a lot of them had a large red spot somewhere on their body. As I walked along, it became apparent that these parasites had infected the tanks in that area as the other tanks also contained fishes with this red spot eating through them. One kid was there asking her parents what it was. This definitely did not set a good first impression of the park for me. 

Then after going through the park, the last place we went to was the Deer Park. It was quite eerie as you walked into the gated park. The entire place was barren and covered with sand. There was no grass at all. As you walked further in, they have some trees in the middle of this huge areas and that's where all the deer were gathered. My daughter enjoyed petting the deer as they were quite tame. However once I got a closer look at the deer, a lot of them were not in perfect condition. I noticed a big tumour on the one my daughter was petting. Then another deer beside me had cysts all over it's neck. It was quite disturbing to notice. I made sure my daughter washed her hands after she was done.

I wasn't impressed at all with Marineland. I can see that the animals there are not very well kept. They allow people to feed the animals and in the Bear section, that's what the bears all did. Just go in the water and move from person to person begging for food. The walruses were kept in a small tank and only looked forward to the next feeding. I wonder how much longer this place will be kept open. Has anyone had the same experience I did?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've never been, and never want to go. A few years ago, I saw some 'undercover' footage and it pretty much described what you had. Crappy conditions for the animals, and crappy care and condition of the animals. 

This is one place I hope people will not support. Many 'parks' like that are run only for profit without much care for the animals. If you want to see animals, go to a real zoo that concentrates on conservation and education, not profits.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the last time I went to marine land was when I was about 6 years old. that was about 27 years ago give or take. I do not remember a whole lot about the place but I am sure it was better kept then.

I'd much prefer to go to the zoo.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ugh that is so sad! 

I havent been in years.. I think i went with school. I was at a marine land in the states which was kept in really good condition. However, this was before most of my fish understanding that i have today.

I remember it as being nice but who knows. People at the Zoo think the cichlid display is nice too.. D:


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Marineland Boo Hisss*

I went to Marineland with my son about 10 years ago and I came away with the same feeling. I was so angry that the animals were kept in horrible conditions and in such small pens.

Recently we went to the Toronto zoo and although they are making some improvements, there were still disturbing scenes like wild dogs pacing out of boardum. The snow leopards' pen was tiny. In the silver back gorilla exhibit, there was a large female who was drinking and spitting it out repeatedly. We won't be going back for a very, very long time. This place is supposed to be supported by the government and charges a huge entry fee, there's no excuse.

Oh yeah, their new "reef exhibit" was disappointing (pathetic) to say the least. I've seen better tanks in lfs.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

My story of Marineland is much the same as everyone else. It was sad, the one and only time I visited it about 20 years ago.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, so it's been like this ever since? How are they able to get away with it?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive never been as I not heard one person who likes it. My daughter took her kids there last year same thing she took pics of the deer and sent them to the humane society and the newspaper nothing was done. I guess money talks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I like the beluga whale and the orcas ... although I'd don't agreed with their fish feeding policy. I'd wish they brought an extra bucket for you to clean your hands first.
The deer feeding was absolutely terrible as many are diseased. I am supprise the one with the tumous is still alive as my last trip there was last year. I didn't think it would survive the winter as it looked terrible. And yes "cyst" if that's what they are called was an issue at the time too. Not only that, but some idiot parents was giving their kids bread and some curry stuff to feed to the deer, and the attendant just pretend not to notice.
But I have to admit, it's better than alot of the marin places I've seen. And definatly better than Disney.

Edit:
As for the zoo. I've been there a few weeks ago. It's improve quite a bit. There are still lots of things I spot that can be better and the cichlids tank is still diseased as it was a few years ago; if not even worst. That tank was a disappointment, I really wished I didn't check it out as that got me a bit upset over it. If you own and love cichlids. Do your self a favour and dont' look at this tank as it's really pathetic. 
The marine section seems to be getter better though. I don't have much to say save I've seem better from some of the GTA saltwater tank in this forum. They manage to keep their jelly fish tank going and that was an eye raiser. Their seahorse tank needs help. But at least they didn't kill it yet.
The stingray petting was almost as exciting as the pandas from some years back (er was that a decay ago, damn I am getting old). I like it and so did my daughters. They did have a dedicated attendant to make sure you clean your hands, and they have several people around the pool. So it looks like it's fairly well attended. So I gave it the passing grade for that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

gunnerx said:


> Wow, so it's been like this ever since? How are they able to get away with it?


It's called 'advertising'. Remember microslop? Same thing.


----------

